# Small footprint 5 channel amp



## Jpohls (Apr 17, 2012)

I am looking for a small footprint 5 channel amp that has crossover capabilities to run a 2 way component set active. I like the JL XD700-5, but would prefer a less expensive alternative. Kenwood xr5s seems like it has a shortcoming in the ability to run active from what I have read. Arc Audio xdi805 looks like the right size, but not sure sure about anything else on it.

Any other options I should consider?


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

Massive NX5? 

Not sure of it's active capability..


----------



## south east customz (Jan 17, 2011)

Arc xdi all the way, ask radar contact.
He had an nx5, it had overheating issues went with the arc never looked back


----------



## Jpohls (Apr 17, 2012)

Will the ARC take a balanced input like the JL will? There seems to be some amps that play better with the signal from the Acura ELS HU?


----------



## bigguy2010 (May 18, 2010)

What about the new Alpine PDX-V9?


----------



## ousooner2 (Jan 6, 2011)

Likely way over budget, but I'm sure it's going to be/is nice. They've been pretty solid ever since last model. The 4.100,4.150,etc sucked though lol.


----------



## gtsdohcvvtli (Aug 17, 2011)

Alpine MRX-V60 or V70. Pretty solid amps for the price


----------



## Jericho941 (May 24, 2011)

There are alot of good amps already mentioned, but I don't believe there are any small footprint amps that I haved seen lately that have crossovers capable of running active 2-way speaker systems. Even the JL has a maximum crossover point of 500hz. I believe there are several of the current PPI amps that have widely adjustable crossovers. There was also a MTX 5 channel (JH805) that had the capable crossovers.


----------



## gtsdohcvvtli (Aug 17, 2011)

If going active, wouldnt it be wiser to throw in a sound proccessor to take car of the xover points?

Or not go active and bi amp on the passive xover


----------



## Jpohls (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks for the ideas. I think I will just keep it simple and run bridged and use the passive crossovers. The Alpine MRX-V70 looks like an option as well. Not sure if its in the same category as the JL 700/5 or the Arc. But its definitely cheaper. seeing it for $300.00

I can get the kenwood XR-5S for 285 refurbed locally.


----------



## ousooner2 (Jan 6, 2011)

Jericho941 said:


> There are alot of good amps already mentioned, but I don't believe there are any small footprint amps that I haved seen lately that have crossovers capable of running active 2-way speaker systems. Even the JL has a maximum crossover point of 500hz. I believe there are several of the current PPI amps that have widely adjustable crossovers. There was also a MTX 5 channel (JH805) that had the capable crossovers.


50-5,000hz on 1/2. There's a x10 switch on the 700/5...




Jpohls said:


> Thanks for the ideas. I think I will just keep it simple and run bridged and use the passive crossovers. The Alpine MRX-V70 looks like an option as well. Not sure if its in the same category as the JL 700/5 or the Arc. But its definitely cheaper. seeing it for $300.00
> 
> I can get the kenwood XR-5S for 285 refurbed locally.


The XR-5s is a solid amp. You could basically get 2 for the price of the JL and Arc. I think a few people have picked up that amp refurb from Ebay and been fine with it. I would throw the PPI p900.5 in the mix, but no telling when that thing will be out.


----------



## Jericho941 (May 24, 2011)

ousooner2 said:


> 50-5,000hz on 1/2. There's a x10 switch on the 700/5...


Sorry, I couldn't see that part from the pics I saw on the internet.


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

+1 for the Alpine V9. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cruzinbill (Jul 15, 2011)

HD900/5 dunno if you can get a smaller footprint for the power.


----------



## indytrucks (Apr 5, 2009)

Why not get an active capable head unit?


----------



## Jpohls (Apr 17, 2012)

No good way to integrate a new headunit into center stack, plus loose alot of functionality. Does anyone know if the kenwood XR-5s has a remote gain adjustment capability?


----------



## gtsdohcvvtli (Aug 17, 2011)

Audison Voce 5.1k

Not really small tho. Lol


----------



## maxxx (Feb 4, 2009)

Eclipse has a small, slim 5-channel AB amp but size is relative. Class D would be your target I think. I've Alpine PDX 5 for $250-300.


----------



## ZAKOH (Nov 26, 2010)

Polk Audio D5000.5 has 2-way active capability due to frequency multiplier button. The crossover frequency between tweeter and woofer can be as high as 4,000KHz with a 12dB slope. This seems kind of low, considering the filter slope. I wouldn't go lower than that without a high performance tweeter. Price on amazon around $320 with shipping included.


----------



## ousooner2 (Jan 6, 2011)

ZAKOH said:


> Polk Audio D5000.5 has 2-way active capability due to frequency multiplier button. The crossover frequency between tweeter and woofer can be as high as 4,000KHz with a 12dB slope. This seems kind of low, considering the filter slope. I wouldn't go lower than that without a high performance tweeter. Price on amazon around $320 with shipping included.


As close as the 4-channel is to the PPI p900.4, I wouldn't be surprised if this is the PPI p900.5 that's coming out sometime soon (maybe...). Likely a good budget amp


----------



## Jpohls (Apr 17, 2012)

I dont think the PPI amps play very well with the balanced signal from the HU. I am about ready to just go for the JL 700/5. Little more money, but I know it works well with the HU, fits nicely where I need it and perhaps will keep its value better If need be. But then I am thinking about a Zuki hybrid and that sounds really cool, but I would have to install in a different location.


----------



## ousooner2 (Jan 6, 2011)

The BK line accepts balanced, but their quite a bit bigger. I'd just do the 700/5 BUT...

The JL Audio xd600/6 is $350 at OnlineCarStereo right now. Might be able to get Sonicelectronix price match (I like them better), but it's quite a bit cheaper. Only 100ish less on a sub & you'd need to run it at 4 ohms but still. I doubt you'd even notice the power difference.


----------



## Jpohls (Apr 17, 2012)

Well i ordered a JL 700/5 today for $395. So thats a done deal! Now its on to a value sub to work off that amp in an infinite baffle! If i save money on the sub i can get better components!


----------



## someyoungguy (Feb 10, 2012)

How about the Phoenix Gold SD800.5


----------

